# Fall colors.



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a picture to paint of Quakies changing colors (fall colors) with a nice big muley buck in the middle or a few deer one being a big muley. I can always add in the animals but was looking for a good reference photo of a good Quakie meadow changing colors. Anyone?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Fall colors*

I'm looking for a picture to paint of Quakies changing colors (fall colors) with a nice big muley buck in the middle or a few deer one being a big muley. I can always add in the animals but was looking for a good reference photo of a good Quakie meadow changing colors. Anyone?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are a couple I have.

Use them if you can.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Fall colors*

Here's one. Not sure it will work.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Fall colors*

Another one.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a couple too.... I would like to see the painting too. We have a random/camping/guest room in our house and were looking at painting the walls with a scene. But I printed up a 9ft version of this picture instead.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Fall colors*

Good picture...I'm looking for something a little close up.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool....thanks guys. Any other pics of some big bucks or some bucks with does that I might be able to slip into one of these pics would also be great.


----------



## fivexfive (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Fall colors*

[attachment=0:3sq3d0g6]IMG00040-20100930-0956.jpg[/attachment:3sq3d0g6]

Try this one


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

more, more

man, all of those are cool


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

I have couple Buck shots for you that might slip on in.....


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Fall colors*

How about this?[attachment=0:27fvma53]Low clouds-deer hunt 2010 web.jpg[/attachment:27fvma53]


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Fall colors*

very cool pic BDS


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Fall colors*

[attachment=0:15p5afw6]Colors.JPG[/attachment:15p5afw6]


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Fall colors*

[attachment=0:tog9y26k]DSCF3263.JPG[/attachment:tog9y26k]

Big buck sneaking over the skyline with this in the backgound.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Fall colors*

[attachment=0:2r9zks8b]Colors2.JPG[/attachment:2r9zks8b]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Wes that 2nd picture of yours is totally awesome. Any way I could get a copt of that for a screen saver. PM me if so.


----------

